# social anxiety vlogs on youtube!



## tjmarshall93 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey everyone a few months back i made a post on here saying that i was thinking about making a youtube channel as a form of exposure therapy for my anxiety. Yesterday i felt inspired to finally say i'm done with suffering this disorder i have to do something positive about it. So i created a youtube and made my first video, i'll be posting update vlogs every friday.

So if anyone is interested comment, rate, subscribe or even leave a video response! 

Youtube Channel: taylormarsh93


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

Subscribed ^-^


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

I've added your channel to my favourites and look forward to your videos!


----------



## pablo123 (Feb 19, 2013)

ill subscribe! i've been also thinking about making a video on youtube about SAD but when i turn on the camera i freeze and get nervous and i dont know what so say.
but when im not on the camera i get many ideas about what to talk about and i really want to make one of them. i also get the crazy idea that someone that i know will see it and i wouldn't like that.

ill look forward to watch your videos


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

I will definitely subscribe.


----------



## tjmarshall93 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the support!  Pablo i know what you mean I've been debating all week on removing my video because i'm scared someone i know will see it. I've been having thoughts like "im so ugly" my voice "sounds weird" "no one will care what i have to say ". I don't care anymore though if people wanna hate on me then go ahead. I'm doing these videos for myself and anyone else who suffers anxiety.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Subscribed, hopefully looking to do the same thing soon. Good luck!


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi tjmarshall93

Just wanted to say that you're doing a really good job with your videos and that I enjoy watching them!


----------



## glenduval (Jul 12, 2013)

subscribed ! :clap


----------



## cc1991 (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been thinking about making a channel and talking about overcoming S.A. You seem very relaxed in your videos and I think what you're doing is great exposure therapy in a way. Good luck and your videos are helpful .


----------



## blueingreen (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey, this is a cool idea. I subscribed. Maybe I should do something similar...


----------

